# Partagas 2011 factory codes



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was hoping to get a few of you guys to chime in with factory codes for your PSD4 boxes. Thanks


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Brad
I should have some codes later this week.
That said, until some guys smoke some, I am not sure
how helpful they will be............
Al


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not sure factory codes really mean anything anymore...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have 10pk cab.. Box code Is feb 11.. Not sure of factory off the top of my head but they smell HORRIBLE... Not touching those for a long long time..


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> I have 10pk cab.. Box code Is feb 11.. Not sure of factory off the top of my head but they smell HORRIBLE... Not touching those for a long long time..


Just curious...can explain what you mean they smell horrible? You mean like ammonia horrible...or something else? Each box I get seem to have a smell of their own...some more powerful than others.
Are they Psd4?
Thanks Dave


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I'm not sure factory codes really mean anything anymore...


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Come on guys this has been discussed many times!
Factory codes have been randomly generated for years they mean absolutely nothing!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Come on guys this has been discussed many times!
> Factory codes have been randomly generated for years they mean absolutely nothing!


It appears as if factory codes have become similar to the checks I write...just numbers and notations that don't really mean anything. Unless you are the person trying to cash the check.....:lolat:

In all seriousness, the interesting thing about all of the young ccs I have purchased in the last few years is that my oldest box, which is from early 2008, still presents with the most ammonia when I smoke from that box. Many of the younger cigars that have been stated as needing more time are actually smoking incredibly well right now.

I will say that the PSD No. 4s I have, have changed from really good to mind blowing once they got past that 18 month stage.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Just curious...can explain what you mean they smell horrible? You mean like ammonia horrible...or something else? Each box I get seem to have a smell of their own...some more powerful than others.
> Are they Psd4?
> Thanks Dave


Just a very very lot of Ammonia.. Yes they are PSD4's.. Code is EMO Feb 11'


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Just a very very lot of Ammonia.. Yes they are PSD4's.. Code is EMO Feb 11'


Thanks Jason...thought this may be what you meant. I've a couple boxes I got over a year ago....don't remember what the dates were. Have to dig them out and take a whiff...see whats on the cooker.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Come on guys this has been discussed many times!
> Factory codes have been randomly generated for years they mean absolutely nothing!


We talk about hot women all the time and that never gets boring!oke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Just a very very lot of Ammonia.. Yes they are PSD4's.. Code is EMO Feb 11'


That is very odd indeed! The only Cuban Cigars i ever got an ammonia smell from where! Belinda machine made tubo's very young! After taking the caps off! And letting them sit a month! They where the greatest $2cigar i ever had! Of course your mileage may vary!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is very odd indeed! The only Cuban Cigars i ever got an ammonia smell from where! Belinda machine made tubo's very young! After taking the caps off! And letting them sit a month! They where the greatest $2cigar i ever had! Of course your mileage may vary!


I think its ammonia.. hell I don't know. I just know they don't smell to tasty ATM. And they are from the source I think everyone uses.. Or at least i think they use.. I was under the impression that all sick cigars smelled like ammonia? So What would you describe a sick cigar smelling like? Maybe it can help me pinpoint different scents that my brain doesn't want to register..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I think its ammonia.. hell I don't know. I just know they don't smell to tasty ATM. And they are from the source I think everyone uses.. Or at least i think they use.. I was under the impression that all sick cigars smelled like ammonia? So What would you describe a sick cigar smelling like? Maybe it can help me pinpoint different scents that my brain doesn't want to register..


Ammonia is a very distinct smell! Just place your nose over a bottle! There is your reference point! Then smell your cigars it is that easy! The only sick period i have ever expierenced in Cuban Cigars is when you first get them and they are too wet! A month under the proper storage conditions and that is gone! Then you smoke one they call this the base line! If they are not tasty then it means they need to be put to sleep. On PSD#4 this for my experience can be anywhere from 3-5 years. If you want robusto size cigars that are great ROTT! Then try RASS or JL#2 IMHO! Any other will need time to shine! Even my Favorite Robusto the CORO!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ammonia is a very distinct smell! Just place your nose over a bottle! There is your reference point! Then smell your cigars it is that easy! The only sick period i have ever expierenced in Cuban Cigars is when you first get them and they are too wet! A month under the proper storage conditions and that is gone! Then you smoke one they call this the base line! If they are not tasty then it means they need to be put to sleep. On PSD#4 this for my experience can be anywhere from 3-5 years. If you want robusto size cigars that are great ROTT! Then try RASS or JL#2 IMHO! Any other will need time to shine! Even my Favorite Robusto the CORO!


I don't just keep a bottle of ammonia around. lol But I think I can get a slight hit of it. They cigars do smell very pungent though and almost "wet" as you said. They have only been in the cooler for a week, but I shall wait and give them the old sniff test again in a month and see if they have changed much.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I don't just keep a bottle of ammonia around. lol But I think I can get a slight hit of it. They cigars do smell very pungent though and almost "wet" as you said. They have only been in the cooler for a week, but I shall wait and give them the old sniff test again in a month and see if they have changed much.


You mean to say in your whole life you have never smelled ammonia!
Let my guess your house is dirty you don't fart nor burp either!oke:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> I think its ammonia.. hell I don't know. I just know they don't smell to tasty ATM. And they are from the source I think everyone uses.. Or at least i think they use.. I was under the impression that all sick cigars smelled like ammonia? So What would you describe a sick cigar smelling like? Maybe it can help me pinpoint different scents that my brain doesn't want to register..


Hold the box up to the screen so I can get whiff!:mrgreen:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

From the OP, some various Partagas Box codes for you Brad, not all from SD4's but hopefully adds to your info.

Partagas P No.2 Box 10	POL FEB 11
Partagas Presidente Box 25	APR FEB 11
Partagas Presidente Box 25	APR MAR 11
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 10	EMO MAR 11
Partagas Serie P No.2 Box 25	POL MAR 11
Partagas Shorts Box 25	LOR FEB 11
Partagas Shorts Box 25	BOS FEB 11
Partagas Shorts Box 50	EMO MAR 11
Partagas Shorts Box 50	ROU MAR 11
Partagas Shorts Box 50	LAG MAR 11
Partagas Shorts Box 50	ROU ENE 11


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> From the OP, some various Partagas Box codes for you Brad, not all from SD4's but hopefully adds to your info.
> 
> Partagas P No.2 Box 10	POL FEB 11
> Partagas Presidente Box 25	APR FEB 11
> ...


Scott thanks alot this is all I needed! I just wanted to enquire about the factory codes thanks brother!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

No probs mate, it's interesting to compare a lot of the different brands and codes to see which are made together. At the end of the day they might not mean anything but it's still interesting to compare different brands and boxes with quality. Again, is it helpful to try and target factory codes, who knows? I guess it wouldn't be hard to identify some of the major factories.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Are you confusing the smell with a very strong barnyard smell?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Hold the box up to the screen so I can get whiff!:mrgreen:


You gotta stay off those **** sites Dave!:boink::lol::wink:


----------

